# mite spray



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

are there any local type stores that stock solution to kill mites that can be put on paper towels or do i have to get it online?
thanks


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

you should be able to find some locally, petco sells mite spray. If not the reptile kind, they have ones for birds that should do the same job.


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've gotten pretty good results from this stuff... they probably have the same thing at petco too.

8 in 1 Ultra Care Mite and Lice Spray - Health Care - Bird - PetSmart


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

cool..thanks guys


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

carola1155 said:


> I've gotten pretty good results from this stuff... they probably have the same thing at petco too.
> 
> 8 in 1 Ultra Care Mite and Lice Spray - Health Care - Bird - PetSmart


wouldn't that stuff be bad if you were keeping woodlice?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry, I was in assumption that the poster was referring to just trying to keep mites out of his fruit fly cultures. That spray works well for that purpose.

I dont know how woodlice would handle it. Typically your cultures dont actually come in contact with the spray, as you just spray down some paper towels and rest the plastic containers on them. This stops mites from ever finding the cultures and from spreading from one culture to another. However, I dont know if the woodlice would be sensitive to the fumes or anything like that, so I wouldnt recommend it around them.


----------



## decev (Dec 3, 2009)

Woodlice are not related to lice, they are related to things like shrimp. I don't think the fumes would affect them any more than it would affect fruit flies.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

I just worry about spraying something around the frogs... 

Just went through all my fly cultures and wiped everything down. Kindda annoyed that they got so bad with out me noticing.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

carola1155 said:


> I've gotten pretty good results from this stuff... they probably have the same thing at petco too.
> 
> 8 in 1 Ultra Care Mite and Lice Spray - Health Care - Bird - PetSmart


This is alright to spray around the frogs...? I've noticed some mites in their cage... I wouldn't think this would be good to spray around the frogs.

Is there a mite spray that can be used around frogs?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I dont think there is anything you would want to use directly on/near the frogs. Their skin will absorb something like that and that just spells trouble if you ask me.

I make sure I keep that stuff clear of my frogs and their cages, it only gets used on the shelf i keep my cultures.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Just let them have mites in the terrarium.

poison dart frogs of all kinds LOVE mites! if your frogs ever get covered by too much mites and die there was most likely another reason like an illness that weakened them already.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm thinking about moving my a few of my FF cultures from an open air shelf into a drawer.. I'll be putting them on paper and sprayed the inside walls of the drawer a bit as well. will it gas them after it dries or will they be fine?


----------

